# A few caterpillars from Colombia



## davholla (Jan 21, 2016)

1) 


IMG_8079caterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr

2)



IMG_8176Caterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr

3) Not quite sharp but a beautiful caterpillar



IMG_8050Caterpillar by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## nat3wall (Jan 21, 2016)

That first one looks so creepy.


----------



## davholla (Jan 22, 2016)

nat3wall said:


> That first one looks so creepy.


You are right, if it were bigger it would be a good monster in a horror film


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## xDarek (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice one, but they look so creepy, especialy the 1st and the 2nd one.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 22, 2016)

The second one is my favorite.  That first one looks lethal.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## jimmerjamma (Jan 26, 2016)

That second Caterpillar is so cool looking! SO awesome how it is translucent


----------

